# 2008 3.2 VR6 - Comfort Control Module not Found



## Hadittmk2 (4 d ago)

Hi folks, I had issue for more than 2 weeks, the spolier lamp came on suddenly, but the spolier not deployed when pushing key, the fuel door and trunk not opening too. But surprisely 3 days ago the spolier deployed, the remote yey locked unlock doors normally 🤔
Then after been in shopping, came back, again the problem back! I opened the rear right side compartment, but didn't see any module, only fuses!🥶 Please help me. Is there anyonr has the same issue and could reset the computer by vcds to clear the error or rest it? Thanks ✋😎

P.S I have water leak on rear under battery, I know some onwer had the same issue


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

See: Location of Comfort Convenience module.


----------



## Hadittmk2 (4 d ago)

FNChaos said:


> See: Location of Comfort Convenience module.


Thanks Bud,
Ya I was reading that thread.
But I saw it ended without further information with picture of located module 😎


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's up above the pedals, need to remove trim underneath steering column to get to it. Fault scan is your best bet


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Hadittmk2 said:


> Hi folks, I had issue for more than 2 weeks, the spolier lamp came on suddenly, but the spolier not deployed when pushing key, the fuel door and trunk not opening too. But surprisely 3 days ago the spolier deployed, the remote yey locked unlock doors normally 🤔
> Then after been in shopping, came back, again the problem back! I opened the rear right side compartment, but didn't see any module, only fuses!🥶 Please help me. Is there anyonr has the same issue and could reset the computer by vcds to clear the error or rest it? Thanks ✋😎
> 
> P.S I have water leak on rear under battery, I know some onwer had the same issue
> View attachment 495928


for someone to do you a scan we would need to know where your located ?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Check if the plug on the vent of the + side of battery is missing. If the plug is missing check for corroded wires. 

You need to remove 2 bolts on the hook of the cargo net.


----------



## Hadittmk2 (4 d ago)

Wolvez said:


> Check if the plug on the vent of the + side of battery is missing. If the plug is missing check for corroded wires.
> 
> You need to remove 2 bolts on the hook of the cargo net.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply.
Can you show with arrow 9n picture where is that module? Which model TTk2 you have?

It's not clear from photo which conector you mean!

It was hard to take the side frame from compartment, near rear, I was afraid I pull it and broke it.
Can you show me please simple way from photo how to remove side board?


----------



## Hadittmk2 (4 d ago)

MT-V6 said:


> It's up above the pedals, need to remove trim underneath steering column to get to it. Fault scan is your best bet


Does the module look exactly as on rear compartment version? 
The same part number? 
Or its different unit?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Hadittmk2 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> Can you show with arrow 9n picture where is that module? Which model TTk2 you have?
> 
> It's not clear from photo which conector you mean!
> ...


If your afraid to break it you won't be able to remove it. You need to use ridiculous amount of force to pull the trim. Use trim removal tool to pry the rubber out of the way then just pull the rear center trim up. Remove the cargo net hook and the Styrofoam. Then use trim tool to pry on the rubber then pull the rear right trim.


----------



## Hadittmk2 (4 d ago)

Wolvez said:


> If your afraid to break it you won't be able to remove it. You need to use ridiculous amount of force to pull the trim. Use trim removal tool to pry the rubber out of the way then just pull the rear center trim up. Remove the cargo net hook and the Styrofoam. Then use trim tool to pry on the rubber then pull the rear right trim.
> View attachment 495949
> 
> View attachment 495948


I understand now where is the module.
But can you show me the right panel removing with picture, I am confused with your step removing and where the parts you mean!

I am in prague maybe you can come and help for that


----------



## Hadittmk2 (4 d ago)

Hadittmk2 said:


> I understand now where is the module.
> But can you show me the right panel removing with, I am confused with your step removing and where the parts you mean!
> 
> I am in prague maybe you can come and help for that


Which good garage can use obd vcds for reprogram my ecu, with fair price in prague?


----------



## Hadittmk2 (4 d ago)

bobbobb said:


> for someone to do you a scan we would need to know where your located ?


Czech Republic


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

sorry to far for me to travel from uk m8


----------

